# Kentucky Breads PT II



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 3, 2021)

Heading back south tomorrow morning to get prepped for the big move back here in Sept.

Baked daughter and grandsons a couple 500g boules today.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 3, 2021)

MAN, that looks good!!! And I'm not really a bread eater. Nice work...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2021)

Very Pretty. I would like to take on CI Bread Baking this winter. 
Question...Ive read mixed info on whether Enamel CI Dutch Ovens can be used. What say you?...JJ


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 3, 2021)

Nice loafs Rick. Excellent, as usual.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 3, 2021)

YUM!  man you are on fire!  I am most likely not gonna make bread again till it cools enough to use the oven.  the gasser bread was good, but more PITA than the oven.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 3, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Very Pretty. I would like to take on CI Bread Baking this winter.
> Question...Ive read mixed info on whether Enamel CI Dutch Ovens can be used. What say you?...JJ


I use my lodge enamel dutch CI, lodge cast combo cooker and graniteware with great results.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 3, 2021)

Cut and had some with soup.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 3, 2021)

Man they look perfect


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 3, 2021)

Just perfect loaf of bread!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2021)

Thanks Rick. Already have a nice, big, oval enamel Dutch Oven...JJ


----------

